# Other Programming > Scripting - Client Side > JavaScript Is it possible to achieve an automatic restart cron job by using Node.js PM2?

## Carl1543

Ive been facing a problem where one of the Cron jobs processes was suddenly killed or crashed. Im using PHP MVC on Cloudways as my server. Previously I used node.js pm2 to restarted the cron job manually on cloudways terminal, I would like to ask that is it possible to achieve restart cron job process automatically by using Node.js PM2?

----------

